# Honda Wheels vs Tracks



## Forum043287 (Jan 12, 2019)

Which would you pick and why? Honda tracks or Honda wheel unit?


----------



## Miles (Sep 16, 2016)

I have the wheeled Honda 928 and it does ride up on the end of drive pile at times. The wheeled Honda can be moved easily without power. The tracked Hondas are easier to handle under power. Also, if you have gravel, the tracked Hondas have a system to easily lift up the bucket to the right height. I would get the tracked Honda if I had to buy again.


----------



## Forum043287 (Jan 12, 2019)

I have only a wheeled Ariens Deluxe 28" SHO with 306 CC Engine and a Honda 1332 Track unit. The tracks will not lift up like the Ariens will at the end of the plowed in snow bank.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

Now with the HSS having trigger steering, if cost wasn't a concern, I'd probably go tracks.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Once you've had Track you'll never go back!


----------



## Forum043287 (Jan 12, 2019)

The tracks on my 2011 Honda 1332 make it very cumbersome to move it around, unless on wet surface. I'd take my Ariens Deluxe 28" SHO (Wheeled unit) for small storms we have gotten thus far in the Northeast, and for the Nor'easter's Id take the Honda 1332 track unit


----------



## bad69cat (Nov 30, 2015)

Wheeled unit with chains gets my vote. Tracked units are a pain to wrestle around without starting/driving, and they are more prone to expensive problems..... if you run out of gas and or can't get it started you will pray for a wheeled unit!!


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

That would definitely be a bummer. I'm guessing maybe that's when people use a furniture dolly, so you can roll it around?


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

bad69cat said:


> Wheeled unit with chains gets my vote. Tracked units are a pain to wrestle around without starting/driving, and they are more prone to expensive problems..... if you run out of gas and or can't get it started you will pray for a wheeled unit!!


Not true for a modern Honda HSS or others with steering triggers (MTD, Ariens). Just pull the triggers and "roll" it where you want it...


----------



## Xwild (Mar 18, 2018)

Tabora's correct. With the HSS triggers, all the issues of tracks are gone. The gf (5'2", 105lbs, 70+ yrs) runs our HSS724 solo and loves it. Especially when she remembers to STOP trying to shove it around and just pull the dang triggers.


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

Went out and about today and stopped into look around and saw and touched a brand NEW HS928 wheeled unit for sale.:grin:


----------



## michaelnel (Feb 12, 2019)

Zavie said:


> Went out and about today and stopped into look around and saw and touched a brand NEW HS928 wheeled unit for sale.:grin:


Kind of a new old stock thing? The HS928 has been out of production for a few years, hasn't it?


----------



## Cold1 (Dec 20, 2017)

tabora said:


> Once you've had Track you'll never go back!


Exactly what a couple of people I know who have switched to Honda have told me. My 28SHO works great and I'm very happy with it but if I were to buy a new one tomorrow, I think I'd try Honda tracked.


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

michaelnel said:


> Kind of a new old stock thing? The HS928 has been out of production for a few years, hasn't it?


Yup, NOS and mint. Hard to pass up but maybe I won't!!!! I was into the dealer looking at some other type of equipment when the 928 jumped out of the corner and into my heart.


----------



## cwolcott (Feb 26, 2018)

I had hs724 wheeled unit for 20 years. Now have hss928 track unit. Track unit hands down, no question. Hondas steering levers are awesome. Took of few snowfalls to get used to navigating it. But this gets better with use and I can now rip through my drive, patio and sidewalks in no time. Becomes a personal contest (fun) to see how well you can keep constantly moving without stopping to get it all done. I have found my older wheeled unit to be more difficult to move without power. Those tires always manage to be soft and they fight you moving it. With the track unit I just tilt the bucket up a bit and squeeze the lever so the tracks turn freely. The unit feels less heavy even though it is quite a few lbs more than my old unit.

Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


----------



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

Zavie, do it man! You won't regret it.

Hopefully the dealer has it at a painfully low price. 



Zavie said:


> Yup, NOS and mint. Hard to pass up but maybe I won't!!!! I was into the dealer looking at some other type of equipment when the 928 jumped out of the corner and into my heart.


----------



## Newfie (Feb 7, 2019)

Tracks if you get much snow, tracks for sure if the city/town plows a pile at the end of your driveway. There’s a learning curve, let the machine do the work.


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

jrom said:


> Zavie, do it man! You won't regret it.
> 
> Hopefully the dealer has it at a painfully low price.


Ha ha no such luck or it would be in my garage now.

Sadly the dealer still has the full list retail tag on it. The salesman did hint that an "offer" would be entertained, lol. The price would have to come down $600-$700 bucks for me so I'm thinking this museum piece is safe at the dealers museum. 
Besides I'm needing a zero turn or a nice riding mower waaaaaaaaaaaaay more than that Honda. Perhaps a package deal could be negotiated.


----------



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

That is funny.



Zavie said:


> ...I'm thinking this museum piece


----------



## zandor (Dec 15, 2017)

I'd go with wheels for my place. It's flat as a pancake, and tracks add a lot to the price. We also just don't get that much snow in Chicago. A foot is a big storm. I also don't tend to get much of a plow pile. Chicago uses so much salt that instead of a pile of icy, packed snow my plow piles are more like a little ridge of salty slush most of the time.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Tracks get my vote. I’ve used both and I’d always pick a tracked over a wheel unit.


----------



## Lunta (Dec 14, 2017)

Many turns in tight places..wheels 
Gravel surface...tracks 
Ice base layer under snow...tracks
Steep gradients...tracks
Uneven terrain...tracks
Flat tarmac, no ice base layer.....either


----------



## aldfam4 (Dec 25, 2016)

Lunta said:


> Many turns in tight places..wheels
> Gravel surface...tracks
> Ice base layer under snow...tracks
> Steep gradients...tracks
> ...


Price...Wheels! :wink2:lol


----------



## Lunta (Dec 14, 2017)

aldfam4 said:


> Price...Wheels! :wink2:lol


True and I actually deleted “price” from my first draft.

Why? Well I think if someone is in the market for a high-end blower, then they should choose the model (wheels or tracks) that works best for them and not base the choice on cost. The cost delta isn’t that big, and if someone needs Honda tracks and can only afford Honda wheels, they should try to find the extra money through lifestyle savings. 20+ years is a long time to live with the wrong blower for your conditions.

This is of course all personal opinion, but that’s what the OP was asking for :smile2::smile2:


----------



## bisonp (Mar 23, 2018)

I hope Ariens continues to expand their RapidTrak line as it seems to be a good compromise and would work well for me. But right now at about a $600 premium over wheels I think the price is way too high for what it is.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Dec 7, 2016)

Two big reasons why I chose tracks for my HSS724:

1) GRASS. In the new areas of Calgary the houses are packed close together. With the advent of plastic pickup bins for garbage, recycling, and now composting, everyone places these bins at the side of their house (new areas don't have lanes). 

All great until the snow hits and you can't get the bins out. With drifting you can easily get 4' drifts between houses. Tracks climb the drifts easily and allow you to hold the bucket off the grass but still get all the snow (see pic). I can cut paths for my customers so they can access their bins. One of my customers has a special needs child who loves to play in the backyard, but can only access it from the front door. Their house is prone to drifting at the front. I can cut a pathway on the grass for him with my tracked machine.

2) EOD. I do 26 properties, a few of which are on opposite sides of the road. After the plow goes by and makes 3' of concrete at the side of the road, the only way to the other side is either through it or over it. If it is across from a customer's house I go through it. If it is by someone's house I don't do, I go up and over it. Only tracks work for this.


----------



## cmb (Feb 13, 2014)

RedOctobyr said:


> That would definitely be a bummer. I'm guessing maybe that's when people use a furniture dolly, so you can roll it around?


 Exactly!:iagree:


----------



## wellbo (Nov 22, 2018)

I have an 2015 hs1332. When I 1st got it I had no regrets. Steep long driveway and I could blow either up or down w/ 1 hand. Now after a few years and around 20 broken shear pins, a new scraper blade, new skid shoes I'm not as happy. Ok shear pins are meant to break and prob they do partly because I don't have the skids, blade, auger set up correctly. Setting up the scraper,etc has turned out to be not easy. Today i have it in the basement again for another go on the setup. I assume it is all me and my inability(so far) to get this thing gliding like new but every time I'm out there working the driveway I curse the thing. I had a 1336 Ariens wheeled previously and I miss it. In 2015 I actually came home 1st w/ a new Ariens 1336 w/ the hydro trans but that tranny failed in the middle of a noreaster. Luckily? at the time the shop owner let me take the Honda home as replacement ($300 less if I remember). Always wanted the tracked so I'm writing here for those who feel the same.


----------



## partypants (Nov 18, 2018)

Tracks for sure no matter your terrain. Being able to adjust the height of the bucket on the fly due to dips in the driveway is a very convenient feature. As is being able to put it in a dig stance for the EOD pile so no riding up. With the power steering on the 2016+ HSS models, they couldn't be any easier to maneuver whether powered on or off.


----------



## allens209 (Jan 28, 2019)

partypants said:


> Tracks for sure no matter your terrain. Being able to adjust the height of the bucket on the fly due to dips in the driveway is a very convenient feature. As is being able to put it in a dig stance for the EOD pile so no riding up. With the power steering on the 2016+ HSS models, they couldn't be any easier to maneuver whether powered on or off.


Agree


----------



## Johhn14 (Dec 16, 2018)

partypants said:


> Tracks for sure no matter your terrain. Being able to adjust the height of the bucket on the fly due to dips in the driveway is a very convenient feature. As is being able to put it in a dig stance for the EOD pile so no riding up. With the power steering on the 2016+ HSS models, they couldn't be any easier to maneuver whether powered on or off.


A bit of a snowblower novice here - my first year with a tracked 928 - but would echo this! I replaced a 20 year old wheeled Toro with a real machine this year and this above post is absolutely my point of few. I was squarely on the fence when purchasing, opted for tracks and am convinced it was the right decision!


----------



## rfw1953 (Oct 11, 2017)

I have been using a 32" Honda with tracks over the last three seasons. Prior to getting tracks, I tried putting chains on older wheeled craftsman which honestly didn't help much. Since using a unit with tracks, I wouldn't have one without, though the cost is more. I would consider where you live and the volume of snow you get combined with budget in making the selection. 

During my first season, I felt I had purchased the perfect SB for the epic winter we had. Then last season, I began thinking I had over purchased since we had a rather dismal winter with low snow volume. Then as this winter got underway, whew, once again I realized I was glad I had the machine I have. In the long run, I would rather have a bit more machine than I always needs as opposed to not having enough when it's really needed. 

For me, I need a machine that will shoot the snow well up and over the side berm to my driveway. Otherwise, I would be shoveling or having to hire someone with a bobcat to lower the side berms. I've been there in the past. Likewise, we get a huge ice packed hard snowplow created berm at the end of the driveway. My Honda will chew right through this berm, which saves me from shoveling and spending hours and multiple breakdowns with a lesser machine. I've been there with that as well...:sad2:

Like I said, in the end, it depends on where you live, meaning the type of snow you get, i.e., wet slushy, wet heavy or fluffy snow and the snow volume you can expect and your budget in selecting the right machine for the job.


----------



## blue dragon (Mar 11, 2019)

Well I got to use my new HSS928CT today, there was a pile that my previous 10.5 HP MTD wheeled blower just wouldn't get the traction to dig into, despite having the power to clear. The tracks are great for traction, the HSS928CT had no issues with clearing it today


----------



## CalgaryPT (Dec 7, 2016)

Good for you. I've had great luck with its little tracked brother, the HSS724ACTD, here in Calgary. Although most of the snow this year was handled with the single stage Honda, you can't beat those tracks for the tough stuff and on grassed areas.

Welcome aboard.


----------



## ST1100A (Feb 7, 2015)

I have both the wheel and track. The older HS 828 models that keep on running at 25 years of life and well over 500 plus hours each without any problems at all. No clogs, no nothing. The track is great when you have to go up and down steps, the wheel is easier to maneuver around, the track you have to play with the foot lever to raise and lower the bucket but I am used to it so that comes automatically.
The newer HSS models with trigger steering are very easy to use and turn and move around without using the engine, but that is extra parts that can break unfortunately. I am used to "Manhandling" mine around, they are actually very easy.
If the going gets tough and I really want to "manhandle" a machine, I break out my old Gravely "L" model 600+ pound Walk behind with the "Snow Cannon" on it and have some fun with the "Old Iron". That thing is unstoppable. The "Dog Eater". Bricks and logs are no match for that machine, it just picks them up and throws them quite a distance, newspapers are gone with the wind, but don't hit a dog with one, or you will have "instant sausage" coming out the chute without any hesitation.


----------

